# Duro Tires... How Long Should They Last?



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

I went to see my beloved Outback this weekend at the storage lot and notice some excessive rotting/cracking on the passenger side tires. This is our third season with the Outback, and we've towed it (easily) less than 3,000 miles during that time. The driver's side tires look to be in pretty good shape in comparison... But they are a completely different tire (same size & load rating but with different markings - even down to the Duro logo on the side).

I did some searching in the forums and it seems to me that most people have replaced their Duro tires after two or three seasons - and some have been successful in getting replacements from Duro in the first year.

So my question is... How long would a good trailer tire last? Just wondering if I should bother contacting Duro or just replace them myself... All of the tires are at 40PSI .. they were at 50, but they seem to have lost some pressure equally over the winter.

I didn't have my camera with me, so I couldn't take pictures....

Greg


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doubt you'll get anything from Duro (or any other make out there). I'd hope for 5 years of life personally, but sun can do a real number on tires even if you aren't towing. May be time for a nice set of radials?


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Doubt you'll get anything from Duro (or any other make out there). I'd hope for 5 years of life personally, but sun can do a real number on tires even if you aren't towing. May be time for a nice set of radials?


The strange thing is it's the driver's side tires that have seen more sun over these three years... We have an add-a-room that hides the passenger side tires and it has always been winter-parked in a such a way that the driver's side tires saw more sun.

Oh well... I may give Duro a call just for kicks to see if I can get some tires at a discount, but it seems crazy to me that tires last 3 years and less than 3000 miles...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, maybe your tires like the sun
















Interesting that ED_RN has a thread today with 2 cracked Duro's as well. Put them together and you will have a matched set.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Can't hurt to call.

We just replaced our duros, got just about 6 years out of them.

Mike


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We have 3 years on ours. They are now showing some cracking on the side walls after this winter. I guess we'll replace them soon. I will be monitoring them though.

Eric


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My Duros lasted 4 seasons before I noticed sidewall cracks this spring. I just replaced them after 4.5 years in service. The cracks started along the seam where the tread meets the sidewall, then started developing little slits in the sidewall too. That's all I needed to see and off to buy tires I went.

I would like to think that quality tires would last 6-7 years.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We replaced our Duros last year, they would have had 4 years on them.

Looked ok, but we were going on a 6,000 mile roadtrip and wanted to be sure they would b ok.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Got 4 years on my duro's before the tread seperated on one. Replaced all of the tires at that point.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I replaced the Duro tires last years and mine is a 2004 model. So I guess 3 years and maybe 10000 miles. Kirk


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Hmmm... seems like I'm within 'normal' of the Duro's then. Kind of sad that these trailer tires have such a short life.

So part deux then.. Would you replace all 4, or just replace the bad 2... The 2 drivers side tires appear to be in very good condition so should I move those two to the one axle and get two new ones for the other axle?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

When I had one fail, I replaced all 4. I do the same on my cars. When I get new tires, I get them all the way around. My recommendation is to get all of them replaced (sans spare). Others will likely disagree, but I consider tires a major safety item, not to mention the hassle and potential damage caused by a failure.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Something else to consider is that the Duro tires are bais ply. When I replaced mine I did all four and went with radial ST tries this is what the tire store guy recommended. Can't remember the brand but I always deal with one of our local tire stores and he always seems to do me right. Kirk


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I would have gotten radials if I could have. Unfortunately, I was in a bind and had one shot tire. I was lucky to get 4 of what I needed. So I'll go another 4 years with bias tires. They aren't too bad.


----------



## JeffTX (Dec 12, 2005)

I need to replace my Duro tires before our trip to Colorado this summer. What brand of trailer tires do you guys like? Thx.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, "not made in china" for a start....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If possible, replace with radials, the TT rides better and radials do not get as hot when going down the road.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I just replaced my Duros with Maxiss. Ordered from http://www.maxxis.com/shop_maxxis/product_detail.asp?id=118, and came with free shipping. I only had mine for 2 years but I ran them hard on hot pavement for over 20K miles. I read somewhere that TT tires wear out from the inside out. So the exterior can look good, but the tire may be in need of replacement. Good tires aren't cheap, but a WHOLE lot cheaper than an accident caused by sudden tire failure. And what's peace of mind worth?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like the running average is 3.5 to 4.5 years for these tires. We are not going to be going as often this year. Gas has seen to that. But proabably by the seasons end I will buy 4 new and put them on for next spring.

Are Maxxis tires radials?

Eric


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Looks like the running average is 3.5 to 4.5 years for these tires. We are not going to be going as often this year. Gas has seen to that. But proabably by the seasons end I will buy 4 new and put them on for next spring.
> 
> Are Maxxis tires radials?
> 
> Eric


The Maxiss are radials. Check them out at this link: http://www.maxxis.com/shop_maxxis/product_detail.asp?id=118
I purchased the 10 plys.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

JimBo99 said:


> Looks like the running average is 3.5 to 4.5 years for these tires. We are not going to be going as often this year. Gas has seen to that. But proabably by the seasons end I will buy 4 new and put them on for next spring.
> 
> Are Maxxis tires radials?
> 
> Eric


The Maxiss are radials. Check them out at this link: http://www.maxxis.com/shop_maxxis/product_detail.asp?id=118
I purchased the 10 plys.
[/quote]

I put the same ones on my 28BHS. The only thing I have noticed about them so far is that the same sized Maxxis as my old Duros is 1.5" shorter in height. The Maxxis' are shorter. Other than that time will tell if they hold up. I'll be going on a 2000 mile round trip in about 30 days


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Around here the only thing available was Carlisle bias ply. Put over 6000 miles on them with no problems.


----------



## JeffTX (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks all for your replies. I have not heard of Maxxis tires but see Carlisles everywhere. I see from the link provided that Discount Tire in my area sells the Maxxis.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

WOW... so I went out to my storage lot last night to take some pictures of my rotting tires... and I think I know why they are rotting.

Here are my serial/date codes:

2402
2802
2702
2902

My trailer is a 2004, although I only purchased it in January 2005. I can't believe the tires on the trailer are already 5.5 years old - heck they were already 2.5 years old when I bought it.









If Duro doesn't warranty them, I'm going to be calling Keystone. That is completely ridiculous to be selling new trailers with 1.5 year old tires. Now I'm really peeved...









Greg


----------

